# Incredible '41 Elgin (Sold)



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

So who bought this incredible time capsule of a bike?!


----------



## Kstone (Jan 25, 2017)

Ooooh my...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2017)

Holy crap!!!  Never seen one so clean.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2017)

Love the colors on this one...TOUCHDOWN!
Chris


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 25, 2017)

What model is it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 25, 2017)

How much was it?


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> How much was it?




Sold for $2,250 + $150 ship

http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PREWA...TANK-BICYCLE-/351962321146?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 25, 2017)

Super clean and awesome colors.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

I have one with the same colors and was always curious how the rear fender looked red underneath the rack and the frame was maroon and orange. Figured they aged way differently... Apparently not.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 25, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I have one with the same colors and was always curious how the rear fender looked red underneath the rack and the frame was maroon and orange. Figured they aged way differently... Apparently not.
> 
> View attachment 414628



Whoa! 2 awesome bikes there.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 25, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I have one with the same colors and was always curious how the rear fender looked red underneath the rack and the frame was maroon and orange. Figured they aged way differently... Apparently not.
> 
> View attachment 414628





Hey that 41  you have looks great !!
Great patina. 
Very familiar hmmmmm. Glad to see it. 
More distinguished hanging tank . 
Ebay 41 was not ! 
Mark


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a '40 model that I purchased from an ebay seller for 550.00 plus a 2 hour round trip drive after he listed it for a minimum bid of 700 and nobody went for it.
Timing is everything I guess, that wouldn't happen now and shocked this bike hit that high (I would have sold it for half that here with precedence).
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> Hey that 41  you have looks great !!
> Great patina.
> Very familiar hmmmmm. Glad to see it.
> More distinguished hanging tank .
> ...




Thanks Mark Yeah, I much prefer the hanging tank version as well.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 25, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have a '40 model that I purchased from an ebay seller for 550.00 plus a 2 hour round trip drive after he listed it for a minimum bid of 700 and nobody went for it.
> Timing is everything I guess, that wouldn't happen now and shocked this bike hit that high (I would have sold it for half that here with precedence).
> Chris
> View attachment 414670





Great colors on that Elgin Chris.
Got to love them !!
Mark


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2017)

I have one of these too, it was one of my first "big" purchases. I got it at the Butler Swap in 2008 (i think)  The seller wanted $250 but I beat him down to $225  and even then I had to take another lap around the show to think about it. crazy.  http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/elgin-streamline.343/


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw that when it first came on and silently watching it......they seriously dont get much nicer than that!
Id love to know where he got these bikes..Hes listed a few others(not as nice )..heres the 24" Huffy I bought from him for my son;


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 28, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> So who bought this incredible time capsule of a bike?!
> View attachment 414552 View attachment 414553 View attachment 414554



I did it,s being shipped right now. maybe have it next week I will post photo,s  when I got it. supper clean bike. thank you all


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 28, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I did it,s being shipped right now. maybe have it next week I will post photo,s  when I got it. supper clean bike. thank you all



Well, shoulda known! Share some more pics when you get it brother.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 28, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Well, shoulda known! Share some more pics when you get it brother.



you bet !!!! I cant wait to get her home


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 2, 2017)

got it. i will be posting photo in sunday show tell      O and it is incredible !!!!!


----------

